# Main > General Discussion >  I'm not dead

## Rovingjack

Sorry to pop in, Join the guild and then disappear for over a week. I've been both busy and sick.

I've got a chronic condition (chrons') and a cold that I just about kicked and thought I was over until I took that extra 8hr shift at the Uni. Kitchen catering a wedding reception. (It ivolved running back and fourth over 15 time through 320 yards of outdoors in temperatures that ran below freezing. So now my cold has taken over, and either that or something else caused a heck of a flair in my illness.

On top of that I am teaching myself, HTML, relearning mathmatics (after I learned that while the school system couldn't teach me anything last in a year way back when, two years ago I grasped the basics of 4th dimension geometry in an hour and a half and it's still with me, and it only took that long because I had to get a bit of nonuclidian geometry to grasp the idea of a hypersphere instead of the platonic solids), I'm reading some fiction to help me get a feel for my stories that I will be writing in Nov. for NaNoWriMo.org, and building a pin hole camera, and... well you get the idea. I'm piled high with projects right now but I do have an idea for the map challenge for this month and am getting some stuff together to try out my idea for the solar system mapping idea I had (wether it's a challeng or not next month).

I also go a comission for a map and deck plans to work towards, and I've semi-cofounded an idea for a steam punk community that may come about (and imagine this, there will be a map or two involved...  :Laughing:  )

My challenge map this month may have to settle for pencil shading. I will also try to get some of my ideas for windroses done. (I actually sold two as art to kids in highschool way back when and another was bought by a guy who suggested something about tattoo ideas. They went for like 50 cents each) I remember them being very cool. Unfortunately I can't find any of my old stuff, and I don't remember exactly how I'd done them. But no worries I've been tinkering with newer ones.

I'll try not to go offline for so long this time.

----------

